
Mark Zuckerberg deserves praise for his noble stand on free speech - dsr12
https://thehill.com/opinion/civil-rights/467563-mark-zuckerberg-deserves-praise-for-his-noble-stand-on-free-speech
======
hootbootscoot
ha. He appears to suppress speech he doesn't like and support speech he does
like, as so many humans do.

[https://theintercept.com/2019/10/25/mark-zuckerberg-
facebook...](https://theintercept.com/2019/10/25/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-
dinners/)

[https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-axed-pro-vaccine-
ads-...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/facebook-axed-pro-vaccine-ads-from-
hospitals-and-health-orgs-let-anti-vaxxer-ads-slip-through)

deserves praise for having roped half of humanity into his threaded chat
website? perhaps.

praise for his stewardship of this responsibility? not so much.

Arguably, he is making the world a worse place with all his power: feeding
viewpoints that empirically harm humanity, our biome/habitat, encourage
tribalism/xenophobia/etc.

Survival of life should not be subject to political deliberation, as it's a
primary value/resource required for anything else to occur "in life" (lol)

